# Violinist Josef Suk



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello TC community,

I am interested in a Czechian violinist, Josef Suk Jr., the grandson of the composer (also named) Josef Suk and the great-grandson of Antonín Dvořák. He is the violinist that brought me into classical music, because my interest in classical music started to grow after listening to his Mozart Violin Concertos. However, it seems that his Mozart VC recordings aren't that famous, and he is not as renowned as many other violinists. Is there anyone that knows him relatively well that can explain how great this violinist is and give some reviews on his Mozart VCs? I would be grateful to that. Also, do you have any recommendation on his other good recordings?

KevinW


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

He was a competent concert violinist but I think he was quintessentially a chamber player. He is an undeniable champion of the Czech composers but he has quite an extensive repertoire from Bach to Bartók. I think he predominantly recorded for Supraphon (a Czech label) which might be the reason of his relative obscurity. I`m sure he would be more famous if he were a DG artist.

I don`t know about Mozart but I`d highly recommend his Decca recordings of Brahms sonatas and piano trios with Katchen & Starker.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Highwayman said:


> He was a competent concert violinist but I think he was quintessentially a chamber player. He is an undeniable champion of the Czech composers but he has quite an extensive repertoire from Bach to Bartók. I think he predominantly recorded for Supraphon (a Czech label) which might be the reason of his relative obscurity. I`m sure he would be more famous if he were a DG artist.
> 
> I don`t know about Mozart but I`d highly recommend his Decca recordings of Brahms sonatas and piano trios with Katchen & Starker.


Thanks you! I will try the recordings mentioned out.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

His tone or timbre was lush and warm, very recognisible. Look for his recordings on Supraphon with Karl Ancerl or Vaclav Neumann as conductors. His Dvorak's first rate all the way, but he had a much wider repertoire.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I rate him highly. And excellent Berg concerto coupled with equally excellent Bruch and Mendelssohn concertos is one stand out disc of his. There are many others (including the Brahms sonatas).


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

I own the complete Dvorak Piano Trio cycle recorded by the Suk Trio. Still the best performance I've heard.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

progmatist said:


> I own the complete Dvorak Piano Trio cycle recorded by the Suk Trio. Still the best performance I've heard.


Me too. These were among the very first CDs I bought, mid 80s, and I still listen to them.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Enthusiast said:


> I rate him highly. And excellent Berg concerto coupled with equally excellent Bruch and Mendelssohn concertos is one stand out disc of his. There are many others (including the Brahms sonatas).


As much a fan of Josef Suk that I am, especially his Beethoven and Brahms chamber music, I had completely forgotten about his Berg concerto with Ancerl. That one's also a must hear, imo, as is, not surprisingly, his Dvorak Serenade.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

All the Brahms chamber music already mentioned, + Dvorak sonata, sonatina, Janacek sonata, Smetana "from my Homeland". Trios by Schubert and Beethoven. Mozart quintets with the Smetana Quartet (Denon). 
And of course the Dvorak violin concerto.


----------

